# Motion detector prop controller hack



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

I have had a few people ask me now how to do the infamous motion detector hack to be used as a prop controller for Halloween. So I rounded up a few bits and pieces and created a tutorial for everyone!


----------

